# Singapore, Indian Armies conduct joint armoured exercises in Central India



## CougarKing (3 May 2008)

Just some interesting news from two other Commonwealth member nations' armies.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/345129/1/.html



> SINGAPORE: *The Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) and the Indian Army have been conducting a bilateral armour exercise, codenamed Bold Kurukshetra, in central India since 25 March. *
> 
> The drill, which will last till 5 May, is the fourth in the Bold Kurukshetra series of annual exercises between the two countries.
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (3 May 2008)

well... it would make a lot of sense for Singapore to maintain a close relationship with someone like India.

Musta been quite the job to airlift the armoured regiment to India though.....


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 May 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> well... it would make a lot of sense for Singapore to maintain a close relationship with someone like India.
> 
> Musta been quite the job to *airlift* the armoured regiment to India though.....



They probably sealifted the vehicles either by the LSTs of the RSN (they have their own sealift capability) or chartered vessels and then rail move to trg area.

Singapore regularly exercises with a number of countries in that region.  These are some that have been conducted in the last 6 months.

SAF Conducts Artillery Exercise in New Zealand


> Posted: 28 Jan 2008, 1700 hours (Time is GMT +8 hours)
> The Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) is conducting an annual Artillery exercise, codenamed Exercise Thunder Warrior, at the Waiouru Training Area in New Zealand from 15 January to 1 February 08. The SAF has held this exercise annually in New Zealand since 1997.
> 
> About 500 personnel from the 23rd and 24th Battalion, Singapore Artillery, and a Military Intelligence Battalion are participating in this year's Exercise Thunder Warrior. Besides providing logistical support, the New Zealand Defence Force (NZDF) has deployed a battery of 105mm artillery guns from the 16th Field Regiment to participate alongside the SAF troops in the combined live-firing phase of the exercise. This exercise strengthens interoperability between the two armed forces. The SAF assets involved in the live-firing exercise include the FH2000 self-propelled howitzers, PEGASUS - the world's first heli-portable and self-propelled howitzer, with integrated support from weapon locating radars and mini-unmanned aerial vehicles (mini-UAVs).
> ...



Singapore and Brunei Conduct Bilateral Army Exercise


> Posted: 09 Mar 2008, 1610 hours (Time is GMT +8 hours)
> The Singapore Armed Forces (SAF) and the Royal Brunei Land Forces (RBLF) participated in an infantry/armour exercise code-named Exercise Maju Bersama in Brunei from 2 to 9 March 2008. Chief of Army Major-General (MG) Neo Kian Hong and Commander Royal Brunei Land Force Colonel (COL) Pengiran Dato Paduka Haji Rosli Bin Pengiran Haji Chuchu officiated at the closing ceremony held today. As part of this year's exercise, servicemen from the 3rd Singapore Infantry Battalion and the 3rd Battalion from the RBLF simulated the conduct of military operations in an urban environment.
> 
> Inaugurated in 1995, Exercise Maju Bersama is one of several annual bilateral training exercises that the Army has with the RBLF. Such bilateral exercises enhance mutual understanding, improve professionalism and strengthen the bonds between the two Armies.



Singapore and Indian Navies Conduct SIMBEX


> Posted: 29 Mar 2008, 0830 hours (Time is GMT +8 hours)
> The Republic of Singapore Navy (RSN) and Indian Navy (IN) conducted the annual Singapore-India Maritime Bilateral Exercise (SIMBEX) at the Bay of Bengal from 16 to 29 Mar 08. The two navies have held bilateral exercises annually since 1994. SIMBEX began with anti-submarine warfare exercises and has over the years, grown in scope and complexity, evolving to advanced naval warfare exercises covering the air, surface and sub-surface dimensions.
> 
> This year's exercise saw for the first time, a combined surface-to-air missile live-firing by the two navies. The RSN participated in SIMBEX 08 with a frigate, two missile corvettes and a landing ship tank. The IN deployed a destroyer, a frigate, two corvettes, two missile boats, two fast-attack craft and one offshore patrol vessel, together with a submarine. Both navies also deployed maritime patrol aircraft for the exercise.
> ...



Singapore, Thailand and The United States in Trilateral Air Exercise


> Posted: 19 Dec 2007, 1650 hours (Time is GMT +8 hours)
> The opening ceremony of Exercise Cope Tiger, an annual trilateral exercise between Singapore, Thailand and the United States, was conducted at Paya Lebar Airbase today. The opening ceremony was officiated by Chief of Air Force of the Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF), Major-General Ng Chee Khern; Commander-in-Chief of the Royal Thai Air Force (RTAF), Air Chief Marshal Chalit Pukbhasuk; and Vice Commander of 13th Air Force, United States Air Force (USAF), Major-General Richard E. Perraut Jr.
> 
> Exercise Cope Tiger will be carried out in two phases. The first phase, a Command Post Exercise (CPX), was held at Paya Lebar Airbase from 12 to 14 December 2007. The CPX, which involved mission planning exercises and mission commanders' training, enabled the participants to gain a greater appreciation of the operating and planning procedures across the three air forces. The second phase, the Flying Training Exercise (FTX), which involves 96 aircraft and over 1000 personnel, will be conducted in Korat, Thailand, from 27 January to 5 February 2008. Personnel from the three air forces will also participate in a joint socio-civic effort where they will provide medical and dental assistance to the community in Korat.
> ...



Singapore and Indonesia Conduct Bilateral Army Exercise


> Posted: 29 Nov 2007, 1200 hours (Time is GMT +8 hours)
> The Singapore Army and the Indonesian National Army (TNI-AD) are conducting an annual bilateral exercise, code-named Safkar Indopura, in Singapore from 19 Nov to 2 Dec 07. A battalion-level exercise which began in 1989, this year's Safkar Indopura is the 19th in the series. Chief of Army Major-General Neo Kian Hong and Deputy Chief of Indonesian National Army Lieutenant-General Cornel Simbolon officiated at the closing ceremony, held at the SAFTI Live Firing Area (LFA) this afternoon.
> 
> A total of approximately 350 commanders and soldiers from the 3rd Singapore Infantry Brigade (3 SIB) and 5th Battalion Singapore Infantry Regiment (5 SIR); and the 6th Infantry Brigade and 413rd Infantry Battalion from the 2nd Infantry Division / Strategic Reserve Command (KOSTRAD) of the Indonesian National Army participated in the exercise. The exercise also included a war-gaming simulation exercise, which allowed both armies to familiarise themselves with each other's operational and training frameworks. The combined training enabled the two armies to operate seamlessly together culminating in the conduct of a combined live firing exercise at SAFTI LFA.
> ...



Singapore and Australia Conduct Bilateral CBRE Exercise


> Posted: 01 Nov 2007, 1500 hours (Time is GMT +8 hours)The Singapore Armed Forces' (SAF) Chemical, Biological, Radiological and Explosives (CBRE) Defence Group and the Australian Defence Force's (ADF) Incident Response Regiment (IRR) successfully conducted a bilateral CBRE exercise in Holsworthy Barracks, Sydney from 31 Oct to 1 Nov 07.
> 
> This is the 4th time that the SAF and the ADF have conducted this annual bilateral CBRE exercise. This year's exercise scenario focused on responses to a clandestine laboratory suspected of making chemical and radiological devices, and allowed both armed forces to enhance and sharpen their preventive and response capabilities in working together to counter CBRE threats. The exercise also facilitated the sharing of operational knowledge and strengthened the close relationship and commitment between both countries in combating the proliferation of CBRE material.
> 
> The SAF CBRE Task Force was led by the Commanding Officer of 39th Singapore Combat Engineer Battalion, LTC Jason Tan.



Singapore and India in Bilateral Air Exercise - SINDEX 07


> Posted: 26 Nov 2007, 1800 hours (Time is GMT +8 hours)
> The Republic of Singapore Air Force (RSAF) and the Indian Air Force (IAF) are conducting a bilateral exercise, codenamed SINDEX, at Kalaikunda Air Force Station, East India from 26 Nov to 13 Dec 2007. The RSAF F-5 fighter aircraft and IAF MiG-27 ground attack fighters are participating in this exercise.
> 
> SINDEX provides a valuable opportunity for the two air forces to interact and train together in realistic and challenging conditions. The exercise also enhances mutual understanding and enables the two air forces to learn from each other.
> ...


----------



## geo (3 May 2008)

Must cost a bundle for Signapore to train and maintain an operational force.....


----------

